# Trouble with "new Posts"



## Sandy (Jul 15, 2005)

I log in and click "New Posts" 
I see that there are 150 or so posts to read. 

I read a few, and then post a reply to someone. then I return and now there are only 6 new posts.  Somehow, the site has eliminated the new posts I was trying to read through. 

Why does this happen? Is there a way around it? 

thanks


----------



## MillerNet (Jul 15, 2005)

*Testing Reply*

I'm posting a reply so that I can test the number of new posts that show afterwards.

The number before the post is 63.


----------



## MillerNet (Jul 15, 2005)

*New posts # worked ok*

After posting a reply, I clicked on 'New Posts' accross the top of the page and it said 66.

Which is probably correct.  63 plus my new posts and a couple others that were posted while I was reading.

I think the number of 'New Posts' only changes for me if I Log Out, either by clicking on 'Log Out', or getting automatically logged out after being active for a while.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 15, 2005)

I believe the way to ensure you get back to the same "New Posts" that you were reviewing is to use your browser's "Back" button to get back to the list, instead of clicking again on the BBS New Posts button.


----------



## gw1400 (Jul 22, 2005)

Is there an option to get "Today's Post" say for the last 24 hours, instead of "New Post" since I last logged in.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 22, 2005)

gw1400 -

As far as I know, your best option would be to reset your preferences in your profile so that when you log in you see only threads to which one or more posts have been added within the last day. That won't be exactly 24 hours, but you might want to experiment with it. If you don't like it you can change it back to "Use forum default" or whatever you prefer.

User CP (on blue bar above)
Edit Options
Thread Display Options
Default Thread Age Cut Off
Select "Show threads from last day"
Click on "Save Changes"


----------



## JimJ (Jul 25, 2005)

gw1400 said:
			
		

> Is there an option to get "Today's Post" say for the last 24 hours, instead of "New Post" since I last logged in.


I only discovered the method shown below  by accident.

When on the bbs, go to the top blue line and logout. 

The screen say "Are you sure you want to log out?"   Say yes

Next screen will have an option of "Go to Forum Index."  Click it.

The will take you to the forum index which will have the first blue line showing:
Site Rules, Register, FAQ, User List, Calendar, Today's Posts, Search.

Click on "Today's Posts".

All post for the current day will now be shown.  At this point you can only read, not reply.  If you want to reply you will need to login again.

Not an ideal solution, but it does get today's post shown altogether in time order.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 26, 2005)

I always enter the TUG site at the New Posts page.  (That is what I have boomarked.)

I then scroll through each page of new posts.  When I see on that I want to view, I right click on it, then open it either in a new tab (available only in Firefox) or new window (either Firefox of Internet Explorer).  If the thread is a long one and I want to go directly to the end of the thread, then I right-click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon  next to the last posters ID in the "Last Post" column.

After I've finished going through the new posts, I close that window or tab, then go through the messages I've opened one-by-one, closing each one as I'm done.

BTW - if anyone is on a dial-up connection, the above trick is a good way to save time.  While a new page is loading, you can read a previously opened page.


----------

